# 9140pt Apocalypse Ultramarine Army



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I just set up my entire Ultramarine army on a 6x4 table to take some pics.

These are the Space Marine apoc formations I own

Battle Company (4th Company)
Masters of the Chapter
Predator Assassin Squadron
Ancients Assault Force
and I'm 70% complete on the 1st company formation. 



















































For more pics feel free to check them out over on the http://www.thepainteddragon.co.uk/forum/ or go straight to my photobucket account http://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i278/Gareth_tyranids/


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Whoa, they look awesome, that must have cost a lot .

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Whoa, they look awesome, that must have cost a lot .
> 
> ~Bane of Kings


Lol who cares, I'm not counting.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Damnit that's a nice army.

I've seen your Ultramarines progressing but I had no idea you'd done this much untill now. They look so good all together. 

I wish I had the talent/time/patience to paint a whole army like this.

I'd rep you for this, but I did earlier for your Vanguard


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

pure undiluted win. great job :so_happy:


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy crap thats alot of Blue! Sweet looking army! Where do you keep it all? +Rep


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Lord Rahl said:


> Holy crap thats alot of Blue! Sweet looking army! Where do you keep it all? +Rep


On shelves in my hobby room/office/studio.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Like RC said..wow. I'd rep you again if I could, but I did for the Vanguard. Even though it -IS- Smurfs...it looks great!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have seen a green tide before, but damn if a blue tide looks amazing too! Congrats on a fine job and not to mention, the wonderful painting on each and every model. I am not an Ultramarines fan, but I am a fan of people who devote so much time and energy into there armies. +rep for sure.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow. When I saw 9140 pts and Ultramarines in the title, I immediately thought "Oh, god, not another 13-year-old with Daddy's paycheck to help his army" but then I saw your actual force and damn, it is nice! You even made my least favourite chapter look good! +rep!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Good looking group. I especially like your coverted Vanguards. Woop for Ultramarines.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

See, now _this_ is how you do Ultramarines!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Could I get a close up of your command squad in the 3rd pic, the one with the AoBr Captain.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is the sexiest ultramarines picture i've ever seen. That manay models at that level of painting is sensational.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Me likey, I wish my Ultras we're painted so well....


I guess its time for me to start a new company... Damn you for showing us your damn cool blue army!!


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

+Rep...

You make even the disgusting Smurf Marines look good...

Good job mate


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

dam you for painting so well !!!!!! joking i dont hate you just amazed you have put that much time in on all of that i have 10k and only 2k is painted so ill have to give you rep.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Gareth said:


> Lol who cares, I'm not counting.


that's the spirit man, what matter are the resoults wich are awsome


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Holy crap on a stick! That is fantastic. And the painting standard is just awesomek:!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm starting to hit a big blue wall with painting. I think I may be over stretching myself batch painting 2 vindicators. Each stage on each tank is taking quite a while and it's becoming difficult to stay focussed. It will be good to get these 2 tanks painted though, it'll boost points and add another formation to the apocalypse collection (linebreaker).


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I did it! I broke through the thin blue line of monotonous tank painting and completed the last 2 vindicators, adding the Line breaker formation to my apocalypse army brings the total to 9540pts! Less then 500pts to go    

Here are a couple of quick snaps.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Yesterday I finished the new GW venerable dreadnought. It's a fantastic kit, really spoilt for choice on how you build it. I stuck pretty close to the box art for this one. I will be adding more in the future and will do some different ones then. 

Brings the army total up to 9,715pts. 


























Talk about grudge match  









Pic of all my vehicles I painted recently for Spearhead.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow... so much blue.... and yet you claim tyranids are your main army right under your name..... I want a pic of that to compare....


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Gareth's Bugs are on here somewhere too mate. I'm sure you wont have to search too hard.

Gareth..... What can i say???
I cant stand smurfs at the best of times and was reluctant even checking this thread out.
But if anyone was gonna do em justice, it was gonna be you.
They look unreal mate. Will try to rep you.
Keep it up mate.

P.s. I just have one question. Where do you start when painting that many mini's?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Stunning. A mind numbing number of models painted in exemplary fashion. 
You are officially in my cool book.
Reppage


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

BOOM goes the pred!!! LOL, silly Starscream.

nice job Gareth +rep


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow ... unreal.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

wowsers im a bad painter rofl . seriously thought mate stunning minis +rep


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

+rep sir for all those beautifully painted miniatures and the Tyranid added in there for good measure. A lovely collection.


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow. I too was expecting a kid with a ton of marines dipped in blue paint. It's pleasant ot be surprised. Out of interest what technique did you use to get the weathering on the Vindicator's blade?


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Your main army is tyranids....

So your 2nd army is just your 9k point ultramarines..

:O :O :O :O

This is amazing, even for me, a major hater of gay-blue-ultrafag marines  But this is brilliant  +rep for making Space marines slightly cool..

Would look better if they were covered in blood worshipping Khorne tho :so_happy: 

Not too late to change 

FUCK THE EMPEROR


----------

